# Extracapsular  cataract  extraction



## codedog (Sep 26, 2008)

Stuck on this one :
 Patient had an extracapsular  cataract  extraction assisted with phacoemulsification, anterior vitrectomy, sutured sulcus iol, iridoplasty and pupiloplasty , the booking states 66983 and 67005.  67005 i agree not sure about 66983 and i know there has to be more codes 
 iridoplasty - 66762? a guess 
pupiloplasty -65810?  a guess 
 im not sure , any in takes- thanks -trent -soon hopefully to be cpc certified in Nov- study study and study thats all i been doing .


----------



## mbort (Sep 26, 2008)

a lot of what you mention bundles into the 66982.  If the vitrectomy was documented prior to the procedure, then you can code that with the 59 modifier but it has be documented and not just something that he decided to do while he was there (making it incidental).

Hope this helps


----------



## codedog (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks mbort so just 66982 so no code for iriodplasty/pupiloplasty/? is this correct


----------



## cfrantz (Sep 30, 2008)

*Pupiloplasty*

WOULDN'T THE PUPILOPLASTY BE AN UNLISTED CODE--66999???


----------

